# repop fender and radiator support 68



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has used repop fenders for their 68/69 GTO or LeMans?

I was reading the description on one site like year one and said only to be used as a last resort. Are repops that bad? Opgi fenders had 2 reviews that were good but I can't trust that. EBay seems to be full of repop fenders also.

I also had a second question. I want to replace my radiator support. Is the 68 support the same as any other GM cars?

I have a 68 GTO
Thanks!


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

young99 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used repop fenders for their 68/69 GTO or LeMans?
> 
> I was reading the description on one site like year one and said only to be used as a last resort. Are repops that bad? Opgi fenders had 2 reviews that were good but I can't trust that. EBay seems to be full of repop fenders also.
> 
> ...


Hey there. On the repop fenders, most here will agree that if you can find OEM fenders, you will have a lot less fitment issues than you will with repop fenders. My body guy advised me that in most cases, you will spend more time (that mean labor charges) making a repop fender fit right than you will repairing a slightly damaged original fender. But with that said, if you can not find an original fender, a repop will work. In fact, I know a few guys that went that way and had good results...a few guys.

On the radiator support, the 1968 GTO is unique on this point. You can use a 1969 radiator support, but if you want it to be correct, the support will need to be cut or modified to be "year correct".


----------



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for the update this is very helpful!


----------

